# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Ethmia bipunctella

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros, siguiendo con el tema de los insectos esta vez quiero presentaros una polilla, entendiendo polilla como mariposa de hábitos nocturnos.
Esta polilla la he encontrado junto a una luz que había estado encendida toda la noche, las fotografías están realizada en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla.





Familia: Ethmiidae  
Género: Ethmia  
Especie: E. bipunctella  
Esta polilla en estado de larva se alimenta de la planta Echium vulgare o como la llamamos por aquí vivorera, esta subida en el tema de botánica.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros he observado un incremento de Ethmia bipunctella en las paredes y para que quede constancias subo un par de fotos, ire poniendo fechas que espero que con el tiempo nos sirva para realizar un seguimiento de estas y otras especies.





Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------

